

What is going on with Stumbleupon? - socmoth
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/stumbleupon.com/

======
raldi
Oh, that's easy. Sites like Compete don't know shit about shit. For further
details:

[http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/experts-misunderestimate-
our-...](http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/experts-misunderestimate-our-
traffic.html)

------
friendstock
The description seems like it's for another website:

StumbleUpon

San Francisco, California United States stumbleupon.com We provide technical
consulting, training, and information services to build capacity, share
knowledge, and support local government in the implementation of sustainable
development at the local level. Our basic premise is that locally designed
initiatives can provide an effective and cost-efficient way to achieve local,
national, and global sustainability objectives. ICLEI was founded in 1990 as
the International Council for Local Environmental Initiatives. The council was
established when more than 200 local governments from 43 countries convened at
our inaugural conference, the World Congress of Local Governments for a
Sustainable Future, at the United Nations in New York.

------
mrgreenfur
Neither <http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/stumbleupon.com> nor
<http://www.quantcast.com/stumbleupon.com> show anything nearly as dramatic...

------
aeontech
SU's own recent blog post about their traffic:
<http://www.stumbleupon.com/sublog/20-million-stumblers/>

~~~
mattwdelong
I wonder if there is a correlation between the increase of traffic and the
launching of their link shortener <http://su.pr>?

~~~
jimminy
If I remember correctly there was a minor bump with the release of su.pr, but
the recent growth has been correlated mainly with their mobile applications.

------
DarkMeld
I'm not sure of the accuracy of complete's site analytics.

~~~
kerryfalk
I have compared Compete's numbers to actual data from about 150 sites.

On that sample the numbers were never higher than actual and on average the
Compete numbers were 2-3x lower than the actual numbers.

So I have used it as a reasonable estimate for half of the traffic a site
sees. Although I may be placing my foot in my mouth because the stats for HN
don't quite seem accurate:
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/news.ycombinator.com/>

~~~
acangiano
Some of my sites receive 10 to 100 times more traffic than reported by
compete.

~~~
kerryfalk
Are they sites with less than 20,000 uniques per month? I've found those to be
the outliers in my data set. They're wildly off on "low" traffic sites but
have been a decent yardstick for sites getting more than 20k uniques in my
limited experience.

~~~
acangiano
No, more like 50,000-150,000 (depending on the month).

------
kekekela
Google trends shows a recent uptick also, particularly in Ireland:

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=stumbleupon&geo=irl&s...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=stumbleupon&geo=irl&sa=N)

~~~
ollerac
You can also measure websites in google trends:

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=stumbleupon.com&geo=...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=stumbleupon.com&geo=all&date=all)

They don't have the data for Ireland, but there's no uptick here for "All
Regions".

------
termie
Weird -- today my 68 year old mother asked me if I had heard of it and that
she loved it. She mentioned it was great for foodie sites. The compete numbers
may be exaggerated but it seems to strike a chord across a broad audience.

------
athst
I wonder who the demographics are of the people who use StumpleUpon. I don't
know anyone who uses it, and no one ever really talks about it, but somehow
they manage to put up these huge traffic numbers that keep growing. It would
just be interesting to see how they're growing outside of the standard echo
chamber.

~~~
gwern
I think it's just the 'ordinary' people. Analytics tells me stumblers spend
little time on my site, and my anime articles do the best (as compared to the
philosophy or programming articles), so...

------
zerostar07
Well, they are definately not stumbling

